# Gyms in Chicago



## eastsidesunset (Nov 15, 2006)

I thought I would give this a shot, and I hope this is the right place.

My bf and I are looking for a gym, and I'd kill for some suggestions in the Chicagoland area (we're actually in the city, but are willing to try places in the near surrounding burbs). Anyone go somewhere they absolutely love? Best bang for your buck? Help a fitness n00b out please? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And for those of you with memberships and knowledge of gyms:

I found this place (at Swedish Cov. Hospital, on the northside), and it seems pretty great. I say it's not that pricey when you think about the access you get with the membership, but the bf differs (since he offered to pay for it all, I figure he wins, haha). Whatcha think? http://www.galterlifecenter.org/memb...istration.html

Thanks for any responses this might get!


----------

